# Rough terrain scissor lift



## aim

I have an opportunity to bid a large metal building on a farm that is 20ft. high. I will be including my cost of equipment rental for a rough terrain scissor lift. Most rentals do not include outriggers for the style that I have been pursuing. I will be working the job by myself and do not want a towable because of the adjacent buildings surrounding the building I will be working on. I am also concerned about leaving large ruts in the grass surrounding the building. Does anyone have some suggestions as to what types of material to lye on the ground to prevent disturbing the grass and supporting the weight of the lift?


----------



## Rcon

Plywood usually works as long as the ground isn't to wet.


----------



## VanDamme

Second on the plywood. I've used 1" ply (expensive but reusable) for 60' JLG's on grass.


----------



## Workaholic

Plywood.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

A wood that's ply


----------



## StefanC

aim said:


> I have an opportunity to bid a large metal building on a farm that is 20ft. high. I will be including my cost of equipment rental for a rough terrain scissor lift. Most rentals do not include outriggers for the style that I have been pursuing. I will be working the job by myself and do not want a towable because of the adjacent buildings surrounding the building I will be working on. I am also concerned about leaving large ruts in the grass surrounding the building. Does anyone have some suggestions as to what types of material to lye on the ground to prevent disturbing the grass and supporting the weight of the lift?



I would price out a boom lift instead. Much more work can be done without driving.

And like everyone else said, use plywood, NOT OSB, 3/4"-1" should do er.


----------



## aim

I have also looked at the telescoping boom style that can be towed. My one concern was if the unit must stay connected to the hitch of the vehicle in order to remain stable. Can these units be unhooked and remain stable on the ground by using the outriggers? Worried about getting overspray on the vehicle. Don't want to spend the extra time covering and recovering the vehicle. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## NCPaint1

aim said:


> I have also looked at the telescoping boom style that can be towed. My one concern was if the unit must stay connected to the hitch of the vehicle in order to remain stable. Can these units be unhooked and remain stable on the ground by using the outriggers? Worried about getting overspray on the vehicle. Don't want to spend the extra time covering and recovering the vehicle. Thanks for the info guys!


Get a vehicle cover, takes about 30 seconds to put one on. They are basically like a giant hair net, made out of the same material as a spray suit, with elastic around the bottom.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Just get one of these 








I would never use a toe behind. Takes forever to move the thing.


----------



## mavvie

aim said:


> I have also looked at the telescoping boom style that can be towed. My one concern was if the unit must stay connected to the hitch of the vehicle in order to remain stable. Can these units be unhooked and remain stable on the ground by using the outriggers? Worried about getting overspray on the vehicle. Don't want to spend the extra time covering and recovering the vehicle. Thanks for the info guys!


 
We do a lot of farm work and use a Genie Boom lift quite often. We don't unhook the lift unless absolutely necessary. The outriggers do a great job of stabilizing the unit - you won't be able to operate it unless it's level. Once you have used it a few times it doesn't take as long to reposition as many would think. As for paint on the truck, what colour are you looking for, mine has them all.


----------



## Gough

aim said:


> I have an opportunity to bid a large metal building on a farm that is 20ft. high. I will be including my cost of equipment rental for a rough terrain scissor lift. Most rentals do not include outriggers for the style that I have been pursuing. I will be working the job by myself and do not want a towable because of the adjacent buildings surrounding the building I will be working on. I am also concerned about leaving large ruts in the grass surrounding the building. Does anyone have some suggestions as to what types of material to lye on the ground to prevent disturbing the grass and supporting the weight of the lift?


As others have suggested, I'd go with a boom lift instead. Genie makes some towable ones that don't need to be connected to the towing rig while in use. They are also very light compared to scissor lifts, so a lot less worry about lawn damage.

A lesson we learned the first time we rented a rough-terrain scissor lift: the "rough-terrain" description applied to the situations where you could drive the lift, NOT where it could be raised. At least that was the case for all of the lifts that we could find in our area. They all had interlocks that prevented them from being used (raised) on ground with even a modest slope. That's a problem here in the Palouse, since it's all hills. The only place where we even consider using scissor lifts now is where we'd be on flat and level concrete.


----------

